# what are prices like in this area (map



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I quite like the amenities around this area of Kuala Lumpur and am curious what the rental prices are like? 


I don't need anything fancy – I'm living in Bangkok right now in a 20 sqm place, paying 5500 baht per month (equivalent to about US$170)

One thing I do like is an area that's relatively walkable, especially to a major grocery store. I hear this is not as easy to find as in Bangkok near the BTS stations.


----------

